# message to mods



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Would it be possible to put Rhona's poster in the Off Topic section to give it wider coverage?

Pat


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pat

The coverage is really the same* for all the forums and the thread is pet related so I think it is best left where it is. Also If I move it to the Off Topic and it gets no replies it will be automatically deleted.

*We know that the majority of readers of the forum actually start at the Forums page or the Home Page ( frontpage) and consequently as these show the threads from all the forums that have recent posts the only way to keep an item in view and get more "coverage" is for it to get replies or fresh posts to it.

If the thread is a request rather than a discussion we do not mind the thread getting an occasional "bump", which is a post placed solely to keep a thread alive and in view ( as you have been doing :wink: ) ... but do try to make the bump post interesting and please don't be tempted to overdo it :wink: 

Mike


----------

